# Mario Batali's Chicken alla Diavola



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Grated zest and juice of 2 orangesprefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /

Grated zest and juice of 4 lemons

½ cup extra virgin olive oil

5 tablespoons hot pepper flakes

2 tablespoons sweet pimenton

2 young chickens, about 3 pounds each, cut into 8 pieces each, excess fat removed

Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper

1-2 tablespoons hot pimenton

&nbsp

&nbsp

prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /
In a small bowl, combine the lemon and orange juice and zest, olive oil, red pepper flakes, and sweet pimenton and stir to mix well. Place the chicken pieces in a baking dish large enough to hold them comfortably and pour the marinade over them, turning to coat. Cover and marinate in the refrigerator for at least one hour, or up to six hours, turning the pieces occasionally.

Preheat a gas grill or prepare a fire in a charcoal grill. 

Remove the chicken from the marinade, draining it well, and pat dry with paper towels (to prevent flare-ups on the grill.) Season the pieces generously with salt and with pepper to taste. 

Place the chicken skin side down on the grill, cover the grill, and cook, turning occasionally and moving the pieces as necessary for even cooking, for 25 to 30 minutes, or until the skin is dark golden brown and the juices run clear when pierced at the thickest part. As the different pieces cook through (the wings and thighs will probably take the least time), move them to a cooler part of the grill to keep warm. 

Transfer the chicken to a platter, sprinkling the pieces generously with hot pimenton. Serve hot or at room temperature. 

_Courtesy â€œItalian Grill,â€ Mario Batali, author, published by Harper Collins, 2007_


----------

